# Is a protein skimmer needed just to cure live rock?



## galisb (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm planning on setting up a 220 gallon tank with a 30 - 40 gallon sump. I think I'm going to try to get a bunch of uncured live rock, and go through the process of curing it. I'm going to save up to get a nice protein skimmer, but I was wondering if I could go ahead and start the curing process. I'm new to this so any input would help. Thanks.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

A skimmer is not a requirement for curing live rock, but it helps to speed up the process.

Out of curiosity, why are you looking for uncured rock? What benefits are you looking for that you think uncured rock will bring you?


----------



## galisb (Jun 12, 2008)

Well it's just going to be really expensive to buy 300+ pounds of live rock, so I was hoping I'd be able to find some uncured rock that people aren't using anymore. Also, going through the curing process will give me a good opportunity to practice testing the water and what not.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

You are confused by the definition of "cured". The curing process is when die off occurs after rock is removed from the ocean. What is left over, is the live rock. 

You are asking about base rock, which is live rock that has very little to no growth or life. You could use 50% base rock and 50% live rock and still have a successful system. And yes, the base rock will become live with time, so long as it has been seeded with actual live rock in the aquarium.

This is an oversimplification, but answers the question.


----------

